# What size Harsch crock



## powderdog (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm not sure what size Harsch crock to get for souring one head of cabbage whole (for making Croatian cabbage rolls).  I'm not concerned about the price but I don't want to get one that is way too big for making small batches of pickles and sauerkraut.  I'm thinking that the 10 liter one might be right.  I'd like to hear from anyone who has the 10 liter size as to whether they think one whole, not sliced, head of cabbage would fit in it.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

Try one on. If it fits your head, the cabbage will fit too. Couldn't resist/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif

Seriously, though. 10 litre should be more than adequate. Just remember to weight the cabbage so it stays under the liquid. You can use a plate that fits within the crock, with a rock on top.


----------



## powderdog (Dec 12, 2007)

Should I send my head to the Harsch company or have them send the crock for a fitting?

>Just remember to weight the cabbage so it stays under the liquid.  You can use a plate that fits within the crock,  with a rock on top.<

With the Harsch crock you don't need that; it comes with a fitted weight that seals it and also prevents the mold from forming so you don't have to do anything after you put in the ingredients.  I've read a number of user reviews and they all rave about it.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

Powderdog said:


> Should I send my head to the Harsch company or have them send the crock for a fitting?


Either of those methods would work, however, an alternative might be to simply measure your head with a tape measure around the largest place, and do some math to determine the diameter. Then as long as the crock's interior diameter is greater, you know it would fit. I'm happy to see you have a sense of humor. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif


----------



## powderdog (Dec 12, 2007)

D = C / Pi


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Powderdog said:


> D = C / Pi


Yeah RIGHT! And next you'll tell us "pie are square", but we all KNOW "cornbread are square, pie are round"!


----------



## powderdog (Dec 12, 2007)

Well I found out what I needed to know; the Harsch crock is totally *un*suited for souring one head of cabbage. The problem is that the opening in the top of the 10 liter size is too small to fit a head of cabbage through. I managed to squeeze it through with some damage to the cabbage but then the weights just slip off to the side instead of holding the cabbage down. Also, it then took 22 cups of brine to cover the top of the cabbage. Don't ask me how I'm going to get it out when it's finished fermenting without tearing the leaves. The good news is; I probably wouldn't have spent $119.50 for it if I had known all this but now I have what, according to all reviews, is a really good sauerkraut maker. Now all I have to do is spend another $29.50, plus shipping I suppose, for a straight walled crock that is glazed lead-free from Lehman's. By the way, it's next to impossible to find out on the internet how to sour a head of cabbage the real way, i.e. not boiling it in vinegar water. I must have found a zillion posts by people who think soured cabbage is sauerkraut. *Soured cabbage is not sauerkraut!*


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Got a Korean grocer or store near you? See if they have _onggi_ (kimchi fermentation pots) in whatever size you deem necessary. It will not only do exactly what you want, but introduce some beauty into your kitchen as well. *Kimchi with oysters is not sauerkraut!*

BDL


----------



## powderdog (Dec 12, 2007)

Pie can also be eliptical provided that the two axis are of equal length.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Powderdog* 


> Pie can also be eliptical provided that the two axis are of equal length.


What's an axi?

An elipse is a 2D construct; no axes until you get to solids. You mean foci. Not all eliptics are symmetrical, planetary orbits have have radii have unequal lengths and so do some pastries. Focaccio too.

Yours in better math and better baking,

BDL


----------

